# John Cusack: Is Obama just another Ahole Ivy Leaguer



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Some liberals get it.​​​"Is the President just another Ivy League A--hole shredding civil liberties and due process and sending people to die in some s--thole for purely political reasons?"​So asked perilously liberal actor John Cusack Saturday in an article published by Truthout:​







​Mr. Obama, the Christian president with the Muslim-sounding name, would heed the admonitions of neither religion's prophets about making war and do what no empire or leader, including Alexander the Great, could do: he would, he assured us "get the job done in Afghanistan." And so we have our democratic president receiving the Nobel Peace Prize as he sends 30,000 more troops to a ten-year-old conflict in a country that's been war-torn for 5,000 years.
Why? We'll never fully know. Instead, we got a speech that was stone bullshit and an insult to the very idea of peace.​We can't have it both ways. Hope means endless war? Obama has metaphorically pushed all in with the usual international and institutional killers; and in the case of war and peace, literally.​To sum it up: more war. So thousands die or are maimed; generations of families and veterans are damaged beyond imagination; sons and daughters come home in rubber bags. But he and his satellites get their four more years.​​​Read more: http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-sheppard/2012/09/03/john-cusack-obama-just-another-ivy-league-hole#ixzz25QwYpDYF​


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I bet John Pudwhap will still vote the big (D) this election though.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad he's had an epiphany but it's more important to remember that "Everybody Wants Some!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> I bet John Pudwhap will still vote the big (D) this election though.


The kid demanding his two dollars was a prophecy of the Obama administration chasing us all down for our cash. John still votes D though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

